
Making it easier to invest in cryptocurrency - pdog
https://medium.com/bitwise-asset-management/making-it-easier-to-invest-in-cryptocurrency-8978c898723
======
pdog
A 2-3% annual management fee is egregious for a market capitalization-weighted
fund that only holds digital currencies.

For comparison, there's a gold trust that only charges a 0.25% expense ratio
and actually holds physical gold in vaults around the world[1].

Fortunately, competition will inevitably drive down the fees for digital
currency index funds.

P.S. These are the top ten cryptocurrencies and their corresponding weights,
as of Oct 2017, according to the benchmark "HOLD 10" index[2]:

    
    
        1. Bitcoin: 54.5%
        2. Ethereum: 20.4%
        3. Ripple: 6.9%
        4. Bitcoin Cash: 5.9%
        5. Zcash: 2.8%
        6. Litecoin: 2.6%
        7. Dash: 2.6%
        8. NEO: 2.1%
        9. Monero: 1.2%
        10. Ethereum Classic: 1.1%
    

[1]: [https://www.ishares.com/us/products/239561/ishares-gold-
trus...](https://www.ishares.com/us/products/239561/ishares-gold-trust-fund)

[2]:
[https://www.bitwiseinvestments.com/index](https://www.bitwiseinvestments.com/index)

